# Do you only get villagers on island tours when there's an empty plot on your island?



## kindakooky (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 14, 2020)

yes, if a plots open they will show up


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 14, 2020)

I believe so, unfortunately. If you have no slots left, they will stop spawning.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 14, 2020)

Even if the campsite is available, you will not find anyone unfortunately.


----------



## kindakooky (Apr 14, 2020)

Aww that's a shame 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Envy (Apr 14, 2020)

I asked this in the other topic, but it's related, so maybe you all can help me, too:

I had a villager ask to move today, and I accepted.

When will I be able to go to Nook Miles Islands for villagers to select for that spot? Today (unlikely, but IDK), tomorrow when they're in boxes, or the next day when the plot is empty?

This topic leads me to believe it is the latter. *sigh*


----------



## Sholee (Apr 14, 2020)

Envy said:


> I asked this in the other topic, but it's related, so maybe you all can help me, too:
> 
> I had a villager ask to move today, and I accepted.
> 
> ...



when the plot is empty


----------



## Raz (Apr 14, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Even if the campsite is available, you will not find anyone unfortunately.


Wait, so there will be no campsite visitors at all if you don't have at least one plot available?


----------



## Luella (Apr 14, 2020)

Raz said:


> Wait, so there will be no campsite visitors at all if you don't have at least one plot available?


I'm at my 10 and have gotten campsite visitors. It will take some convincing to have them replace someone though. And when they agree it's random who they pick. BUT you can restart the game until they choose someone you're ok with leaving.


----------



## Raz (Apr 14, 2020)

Luella said:


> I'm at my 10 and have gotten campsite visitors. It will take some convincing to have them replace someone though. And when they agree it's random who they pick. BUT you can restart the game until they choose someone you're ok with leaving.


Oh, that makes more sense! I'm actually not feeling like forcing anyone out of my town, and because of that bizarre glitch, I'm also afraid of dealing with villagers moving in. But I was also looking forward to see what kind of interactions campsite visitors would offer, and I may not resist the temptation if a ~certain~ visitor appears at the campsite.


----------



## moonshi (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes. If I have 10 villagers, I will no longer encounter any villagers on the island.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



Envy said:


> I asked this in the other topic, but it's related, so maybe you all can help me, too:
> 
> I had a villager ask to move today, and I accepted.
> 
> ...



When the plot is empty. For me, if I don't go island hopping on the day the plot is empty, I get a random villager the next day. Others have said sometimes you get a 1 or 2 day period before a random moves in but never me. It's always been the next day.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 15, 2020)

What if u just got the campsite and only have five houses


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 15, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> What if u just got the campsite and only have five houses



You still need to put down empty plots before they'll start appearing on the islands again.  Also keep in mind that you should stagger putting the plots down as you can only invite 1 off the mystery islands a day.

Talk to Tom Nook about getting more empty plots


----------



## Miqo (Apr 15, 2020)

Luella said:


> I'm at my 10 and have gotten campsite visitors. It will take some convincing to have them replace someone though. And when they agree it's random who they pick. BUT you can restart the game until they choose someone you're ok with leaving.


This is interesting.. so when the camper picks a villager they're going to essentially kick out and replace, do they actually say who before they do it, then? _Sorry, probably an obvious question._


----------



## Luella (Apr 15, 2020)

Miqo said:


> This is interesting.. so when the camper picks a villager they're going to essentially kick out and replace, do they actually say who before they do it, then? _Sorry, probably an obvious question._


Yes! Here is the thread where I got the info! Link

Third to to bottom post on the first page talks about this exact thing.


----------



## Miqo (Apr 15, 2020)

Luella said:


> Yes! Here is the thread where I got the info! Link
> 
> Third to to bottom post on the first page talks about this exact thing.


Wow, thank you! I'm interested to try this out.. I mean, when I get 10 villagers and actually _see _any campers, that is.


----------



## Luella (Apr 15, 2020)

Miqo said:


> Wow, thank you! I'm interested to try this out.. I mean, when I get 10 villagers and actually _see _any campers, that is.


It is admittedly very rare. I TT when I play (Bad foresight on inclines and bridges when terraforming haha) and it's really only happened for me twice in a month.


----------

